# Miss you my beautiful girl



## 824tigger (Oct 17, 2021)

It was so hard to say goodbye to you. The last 2 years we spent every day together. The last 2 months I could see you declining, you know I was there to help you every day. From putting cream on your legs, to sleeping on the sofa, to helping you up when you couldn't. I hope you know how much you were loved. I know you were greeted by many dogs that have been cared for by me. Run pain free my beautiful girl! till we meet again.


----------



## NadDog24 (May 14, 2020)

So sorry for your loss she was beautiful


----------



## HollandN (Aug 12, 2020)

Sweet girl So sorry it’s hard to say goodbye


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

We all know..... hugs


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

I am so very sorry


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

run free indeed.


----------



## cagal (Sep 3, 2013)

So sorry for your loss


----------



## mikegray660 (Jan 31, 2018)

it always makes me sad to see a post in this section 

hugs and best wishes -


----------

